# Looking for a natural wood that is slightly tacky when wet (water)?



## chefpaulm (Feb 6, 2014)

Does anyone know of any natural woods that are slightly tack when wet (water)? I am looking for a new knife material.
Thanks!


----------



## bkultra (Feb 6, 2014)

That's the idea behind ho wood. If you don't oil it the fibers stand up when wet. I won't call it tacky but I have no problems when they get wet


----------



## chefpaulm (Feb 6, 2014)

bkultra
Thanks!


----------



## chefjohnboyardee (Feb 7, 2014)

I was going to say that it would depends what the wood is finished with.


----------



## Burl Source (Feb 8, 2014)

How about cork?


----------



## bkultra (Feb 8, 2014)

Cork is an excellent suggestion.


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 8, 2014)

For what purpose do you intend the knife to get wet. Fishing perhaps?


----------



## chefpaulm (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi all
I'm sorry I should've stated this first. 
I will be using the knife to break down fish. Cork is a good thought 
But too many nooks and crannies, the Board of Health will have a 
field day with it. I am trying to avoid plastic. I thought of beech that's 
the wood they use on Dexter Russell clam knives. I'm just
Looking for something new. Thanks for the input!


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 9, 2014)

Just do what I do. With your knife hand, never touch anything else but the handle and it doesn't ever get wet, greasy or dirty.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Feb 9, 2014)

That's what I do, too.


----------



## bkultra (Feb 9, 2014)

If you are open to alternatives to wood. Micarta (particularly linen Micarta) tends t get very grippy when wet.


----------



## chefpaulm (Feb 9, 2014)

Blusters micarta might be the way to go


----------

